# Need help lighting the new truck with LEDs



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

I bought a new 2014 gmc 3500hd with a reading dump body and now it's time to get some safety and warning lights. I was thinking two whelen freedom micro edge 2 LEDs on top corners of body? Here's some pics of truck.


----------



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

One more from the side


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

YES! Is all I have to say.....I have always loved those lights on the corner of dump body's.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Nice truck! Need some more pics .that would look good with the micro's I would also add some grommet mounted lights in the back of the dump body and for summertime front warning low mount hide a ways in the light lens


----------



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

cat320;1712923 said:


> Nice truck! Need some more pics .that would look good with the micro's I would also add some grommet mounted lights in the back of the dump body and for summertime front warning low mount hide a ways in the light lens


Thank you I will snap some more pics on the rear end if dump for ideas


----------



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

Next question to all where can I order the freedom micro edge for the best deal?


----------



## Kwagman (Jan 27, 2007)

Why no consider Whelen's new "V" Series lights for the sides of the dump bed, and then maybe surface mount IONs or LINz6s for the front and rear.

Whelen LINZ6 Super LED: http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-LINZ6-Super-LED-Lighthead.html

Whelen Ion Surface Mount Super LED: http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Ion-Surface-Mount-Super-LED.html

Whelen V Series Multi Purpose Super LED Warning Light: http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-V-Series-Multi-Purpose-Super-LEd-Warning-Light.html
or
http://www.sirennet.com/whionv3.html


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

cpearl4788;1713017 said:


> Next question to all where can I order the freedom micro edge for the best deal?


I looked for someone selling them online but did not find any. You can call whelen and order from them or find a dealer that can order them for you.

I know its the liberty and not the freedom but its something to look at. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Whelen-Edge-LFL-Micro-2-LED-mini-lightbar-/221126370384


----------



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

Here is picture of back end.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I would mount these http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Ion-Surface-Mount-Super-LED.html where I drew the amber marks on your truck. it will be cheaper than the Micro freedoms and libertys. And they wont be in danger of being broken while loading material and tarping and un-tarping your loads.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Heres some more.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

The way that reading body is set up I would mount a box under the rear and use a 500 series whelen in the box and maybe put another box on the side under the stop siglen or to the side unless I could find one that fit better on the sides not to stick out but I would sincronize the rear. I think recessing them in the headboard is a good idea too but I like the look of having them on top.


----------



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1713385 said:


> I would mount these http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-Ion-Surface-Mount-Super-LED.html where I drew the amber marks on your truck. it will be cheaper than the Micro freedoms and libertys. And they wont be in danger of being broken while loading material and tarping and un-tarping your loads.


I think those would look good. And clean. Also I like the idea of not having expensive lights some where I can break them when dumping a load


----------



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am going to my local lights guy today to get my hands on some and see which ones I like better. I'll post back tonight with a final idea... I hope


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

2 or 4 500 series either gromet mount or in boxes on the rear of the body and atomic led roof lights on the cab


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

You could do 4 -500 series on the cab corners and 2 or 4 of the same in the rear all a very clean look and have them synced up for flash patterns. There is no question that not having anything above the head board is better when dumping tree limbs have a way of appearing fast lol but the micro's would look good in combination with the 500 series.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

My idea for the Micros would be to put them on the bottom side of the cab protector so they would not get damaged. But I also like the idea 500 series lights. It would be much cheaper and look just as good if not better.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

http://www.whelen.com/auto/product.php?head_id=12&cat_id=74&prod_id=148

http://www.whelen.com/auto/product.php?head_id=12&cat_id=74&prod_id=146

They used to have one that you mounted to the head board and it gave you 180 deg coverage you could also use it on equipment cabs too because of height or tree issues the only problem I don't like is if you put a 500 facing straight out you have no rear coverage from the head board a side facing unit does not give that great of a side flash. you could put another 500 facing the rear up top.


----------



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

I have ordered four whelen 500 series super linear LEDs for front side of the cab protector and rear next to reverse lights and four whelen Linz6 super led for the sides of the dump, one on the top cab and other on the rear post. Pics to come when I get them installed.

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-500-Series-Super-Linear-LED.html

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Whelen-LINZ6-Super-LED-Lighthead.html


----------



## FSLC (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes go with the Micro freedoms! You should look into Whelen's DOT systems they are very nice. The micro freedoms are not very cheep though http://www.whelen.com/auto/category.php?head_id=5&cat_id=47 Whelen is the best for sure ussmileyflag


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Whelen......


----------



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Here are some pictures of completed project*

I ended up installing 6 whelen 500 series grommet mounted around the body and also installed some new led work lights


----------



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

*M*

Front cab inside before custom box


----------



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

*M*

Front two lights on corners


----------



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

Front box we made to keep weather and stuff away from lights


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks really good. Now we need a video


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Agreed, Video!!!



fordtruck661;1740250 said:


> Looks really good. Now we need a video


That install came out so clean. Are the led work lights below the bumper the ones that strobes n more makes?


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Really nice setup and install job! A+


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Ya. Video dude. Video.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

That's a clean looking rig! I think that's going to work out real nicely for you.


----------



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

Triton2286;1740268 said:


> Agreed, Video!!!
> 
> That install came out so clean. Are the led work lights below the bumper the ones that strobes n more makes?


No they are maxxima MWl-07sp 1500 lumens and work awesome!


----------



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

I will take a video today and post later on.


----------



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

Strobesnmore;1740396 said:


> Really nice setup and install job! A+


Thank you, and thanks for the helpful service over the phone and quick free delivery! I would recommend strobesnmore to all!!


----------



## cpearl4788 (Nov 14, 2006)

here is a link to the business facebook page where i have posted a video. for some reason i can not get the video to work on this site. feel free to follow the page as i will be posting alot more plowing and lighting videos to come.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1414504928796282&set=vb.1414415628805212&type=2&theater


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Those look good. I thought the "corner brace" protective covers you made for the front four were pretty clever, too. :salute:
Decent off-axis visibility on the rear ones, I think.


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bumping up an old thread I can’t see the video of the install. I’m doing a one ton dump now and wanted to copy that setup. Was looking for the video


----------

